# Can you help me with WW2 aircraft info - Wellington IIIs?!



## katep2080 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post and I was wondering if you experts could help me at all.

I'm trying to find out some more information on my great uncle and his aircraft. He was a Sergeant in the Air Force (RCAF) in WW2, 426 squadron. 
I suspect he flew a Wellington III, but I'm more interested in how he died. He was shot down and never found but I'm not sure where. Do you know if there's anywhere online that would tell me? Also, were these planes bombers?

Thank you all in advance for your time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

hey, we're going to need a lot more information than that i'm afraid, any dates or names for example? what've you tried so far?


----------



## ndicki (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have his service number, you could contact the RAF directly.

http://www.worldwar2exraf.co.uk/forum2/index.php?topic=234.0 will give you the address, etc.

Wellingtons were bombers, produced by Vickers and designed by Barnes Wallis, the man who designed the bouncing bomb used by the Dambusters. Overall, probably the best British bomber in service in the early part of the war.

Good luck!


----------



## jhor9 (Nov 25, 2006)

I was a B17 pilot. We flew daylight missios and "Wimpy" Wellingtons. based on the other side of the field flew night missions. I was told that they sustained heavy losses. This was when I flew from Foggia. Italy, from Dec 1943 to Feb 1944


----------

